# Gaggia Servicing - how easy



## MartynWheeler (May 11, 2014)

Hi,

I'm trying to get to 10 posts by asking lots of questions. How easy is it to service a Gaggia Classic Machine - I am fairly confident about fixing bikes, computers, etc


----------



## m4lcs67 (Mar 16, 2014)

I do basic stuff like taking the shower apart for cleaning and I recently did the opv mod and Silvia steam wand on my Classic without any problems. I haven't done anything else mind. Luckily I have a Gaggia service centre about 15 minutes away for anything more difficult.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

You should be fine, they're easy to get into even for a mechanical numpty like me.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

What are you going to do once you reach 10 posts?


----------



## MartynWheeler (May 11, 2014)

Thanks, it seems you need 10posts to access the for sale forum


----------



## MartynWheeler (May 11, 2014)

However, I have now bought a machine... lol


----------

